#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  Top 6 innovative ideas to increase brand awareness

## Bhavya

Brand awareness echoes the grade to which customers or potential customers can identify or recall a brand and properly associate that brand with an exact service or product. Forming brand awareness is one of the main mechanisms in promoting a business. Here you can find some innovative tactics to increase your brand awareness.

----------

